# Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*

					Für nur € 5,99 können Sie nun alle PCGH-Hefte des Jahres 2012 als Jahresarchiv erwerben. Möglich ist dies über die PCGH-iOS-App oder den Computec Kiosk. Sie erhalten zwölf Hefte in einer kompakten Sammelausgabe - ideal zum Archivieren, Durchsuchen oder Nachschlagen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*

Cool!!! Das wollte ich seit Langem vorschlagen, aber keine Zeit gehabt bzw. immer wieder vergessen!

Ab wann dürfen wir mit dem ganzem Archiv rechnen? 



Edit: ich kaufe mir lieber den ganzen Archiv als Stückweise.


----------



## Effie (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*

@violinista7000

Das Archiv ist doch schon etwas länger im kompletten Umfang online.



Ich bin so zufrieden mit der iPad Version der PCGH, dass ich mein Abonomment um weitere drei Monate verlängern werde.
Einzige Ausnahme war die 07/14 welche ein paar Probleme mitbrachte. Seiten wurden teilweise übersprungen und Werbung öffnete sich beim blättern der Seiten.
Hoffentlich folgen die 2013ner Ausgaben ebenfalls im bundle.


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*



Effie schrieb:


> @violinista7000
> 
> Das Archiv ist doch schon etwas länger im kompletten Umfang online.


 
Und wo? Ich habe gerade im Computec Kiosk App gesucht, und da steht nur das Jahr 2012.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Und wo? Ich habe gerade im Computec Kiosk App gesucht, und da steht nur das Jahr 2012.


 
Das ist die erste Art von Jahresarchiv, die wir live gestellt haben.


----------



## Haxti (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*



> Der Release einer Android-App ist übrigens in Vorbereitung.



Ich warte  Dann hol ich mir vermutlich auch wieder ein Abo


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*



Haxti schrieb:


> Ich warte  Dann hol ich mir vermutlich auch wieder ein Abo



Wir haben nun übrigens eine Android-App:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.computec.pcgh.magazin


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Neu fürs iPad: Das PCGH-Jahresarchiv 2012 für nur € 5,99*

Wer sich übrigens ein Digitalabo oder ein Print-/Digital-Kombi-Abo holt, hat einen kostenlosen Zugang zu den Jahresarchiven.


----------

